# Thinking of buying a 2015 HD



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Couple questions for you lads that know more than the staff at the dealership.

What truly is the difference between a 2500 and 3500? Is it simply one more leaf spring??

Also, with the snow plow prep package you seem to get some skid plates. The dealership is saying I'm nuts to not get the Z71 package but I'm wondering if it's really at all necessary since I'm getting the snow plow prep package. 

What are your thoughts?

Any other suggestions, recommendations?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm somewhat certain the Z71 makes it harder to install a plow...so I'd advise against it. The one ton gets a higher GVW and, depending on the configuration, heavier front suspension and an extra spring.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

My '15 came with the Z71. If you get the plow prep you will get all the skid plates and the only additional item you get with the Z71 is the Rancho shocks. FYI, the shocks significantly stiffen an already stiff ride......


----------



## kampfitt (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi I work at the Flint Truck plant, we make a 3500 reg cab single wheel 8' box with a 11000 gvw!! gas engine work truck so you can run biggest blade and salter. Heavy front end, overloads on rear, you should see this thing it's a tank! if you order one you can come to plant and see it built!! I hope you buy one and tell everyone how much you like it!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Z71 has different fascia doesn't it?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1817126 said:


> Z71 has different fascia doesn't it?


Which is the reason I believe it complicates mount installation. I may be wrong however.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Regardless, seems Z71 is a pointless feature with snow plow prep option.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

A 3500 with a salter and plow is legal a 2500 is overwieght . Thats a big problem when pulled over by the PO PO . Other than that it is just an extra leaf in the rear.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snowman4;1817228 said:


> Regardless, seems Z71 is a pointless feature with snow plow prep option.


No its not. Don't you get a cool sticker? Bahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1817249 said:


> No its not. Don't you get a cool sticker? Bahaha


Just buy a set from eBay.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jmac5058;1817248 said:


> A 3500 with a salter and plow is legal a 2500 is overwieght . Thats a big problem when pulled over by the PO PO . Other than that it is just an extra leaf in the rear.


There's like a 800 pound payload difference between the two

9500 vs 11000 on gvwr. But quite honestly id stick with 9500. 11000 is going to require a med card in some states as well as bring down what your trailer gvwr can be

Not sure if you can get a reduced gvwr for 3500 like ford does for 350


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

snowman4;1817088 said:


> Couple questions for you lads that know more than the staff at the dealership.
> 
> What truly is the difference between a 2500 and 3500? Is it simply one more leaf spring??
> 
> ...


2500:

-17" wheels standard, 18" and 20" optional.

-Gas gets the 10.5" full float, Duramax gets the 11.5" full float.

-9500-9900lbs GVWR depending on cab/engine config.

3500:

-18" wheels, steel or aluminum, no other sizes available from the factory.

-11.5" full float axle regardless of engine.

-Extra load spring(s) and higher GVWR.

Using a regular cab long box 4x4 as an example:

Gas plow prep:

2500 (GVWR 9500lbs)- 5200lbs FAWR, 100lbs permanent truck side hardware, 900lbs max plow weight.

3500 (GVWR 10,000 or 10,700lbs)- 5600lbs FAWR, 100lbs permanent truck side hardware, 1000lbs max plow weight.

Diesel plow prep:

2500 (GVWR 9900lbs) and 3500 (GVWR 11,400lbs)- 6000lbs FAWR, 100lbs permanent truck side hardware,975lbs max plow weight.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

dieselss;1817249 said:


> No its not. Don't you get a cool sticker? Bahaha


No more sticker!! It's chrome up on the front fenders with the 4X4 badge.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's worth the price right there


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you going gas or diesel? If you want a diesel, I'd wait a year. Rumor has it there is a new Duramax coming for the 2016 model year (avalible fall 2015). From the rumors I've heard (from some reputable people) It's going to be class leading in HP and TQ.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

kampfitt;1817124 said:


> Hi I work at the Flint Truck plant, we make a 3500 reg cab single wheel 8' box with a 11000 gvw!! gas engine work truck so you can run biggest blade and salter. Heavy front end, overloads on rear, you should see this thing it's a tank! if you order one you can come to plant and see it built!! I hope you buy one and tell everyone how much you like it!


how about some pics or video of the build of one .


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes thinking Diesel. I hate being on the cutting edge of a new motor. I'd rather let the excited characters try it out first, let the bugs out of it then I will pick one up


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

cat320;1817770 said:


> how about some pics or video of the build of one .


X2 Pics please!


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Z71 2015 2500hd and plow mounting is a head ache


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Hopefully this is specific to the Z71 Package. I have push plates in my basement waiting to go on. (Boss) Dealer told me it was a no drill, no cut install, other than trimming the lower spoiler.


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Was at a boss dealer today they now make a new lower airdam that you can buy not sure on the price 

Just not sure what to do I have a WESTERN plow right now and I cant install it so I may be buying a boss

Also take a look at the light harness that is different on the 2015 also


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 2014 single wheel 3500. The biggest thing is all the heavy duty stuff is a option on a 2500 and is standard on the 3500. plow prep, trailer stuff, limited slip, larger trans and oil cooler. dual batteries and so on is standard. If you look at the base price of a 3500 it's $3312 dollar cheaper than a base model 2500 with nothing.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you think it be easy to find a regular cab LT 2500HD on the lot if there are any they always seam to spec them with useless stuff you can get after but not the stuff you should get from the factory.


----------

